# Foam Target



## TNDeerguy (Jan 25, 2010)

I have seen some of these targets, such as The Blob, and was wondering if anyone has made one out of the two-part polyurethane expandable, closed-cell foam, or anyone that has any experience working with the stuff? I have found several sites that sell the stuff in different density values and reasonable costs compared to paying retail for one.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Not trying to bust your bubble... but this thread has been started multiple times and it always dies. We never can seem to come up with anything as good as the Blob targets.


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

Whats the blob made out of?


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

TND... I contacted a guy on ebay that sells the two part foam, he was thinking that 6lb density would be a good density, but he was afraid that it would not heal itself. He thought that shooting it over and over would just break the foam down so bad that it would become unusable.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Brad66 said:


> Whats the blob made out of?


That's the million dollar question. It is something that has to do with carpet manufacturing and is leftover (basically waste to them). I think it's some kind of glue or something that is used in carpet backing but I can't say for sure.


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

I believe it's carpet padding melted down.


----------



## Kritter (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not too sure about the carpet padding thing...Here is my guess based on what I know about foams. A good choice for shootable material that would heal is a flexible 2 part Polyurethane 10 - 12 lb. foam. It is key to use a flexible foam and form it in a pressure type mold. A rigid 2 part foam will not heal and will shoot out pretty quick. The "A" & "B" parts could be adjusted when mixing to control firmness which would control stopability and healing properties. I guess you would just have to play with the ratios...again, just a guess.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I was on a mission a few months ago and found a source for a "self healing" foam in a density that would stop arrows with no problems but the cost was WAY out there !!


----------



## Darrin Dietrich (Dec 29, 2010)

I messed with making my own targets a few times... finally..... I talked my old man into buying a McKenzie Team realtree shotblocker target.... and I'd really have a hard time shooting anything else..... it was $55 plus shipping on ebay... and is a great target... good luck finding one at that price (he got lucky) BUT love that target... and it appears it is going to last A LONG time


----------



## Kritter (Jul 11, 2011)

2-part polyurethane foam expands to 24x it's original size so you can poor a 24 gal block target from 1 gal of mix. I believe I purchase this liquid for around $40 a gal....you can make 2 nice size 12 gal targets for about $20 each. I'll get more details from my friend who manufactures this stuff and post my findings.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

My uncle spreads foam on roofs for insulation ane he also makes targets out of them and they last forever and they are better than the blobs.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Kritter said:


> 2-part polyurethane foam expands to 24x it's original size so you can poor a 24 gal block target from 1 gal of mix. I believe I purchase this liquid for around $40 a gal....you can make 2 nice size 12 gal targets for about $20 each. I'll get more details from my friend who manufactures this stuff and post my findings.


 The problem is the standard free rise foam such as this does not have the density needed to stop modern arrows.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

outdoorkid1 said:


> My uncle spreads foam on roofs for insulation ane he also makes targets out of them and they last forever and they are better than the blobs.


 Would be cool to know type of foam they use. I have a door manufacturer near me that uses a spray foam of some sort and whenever they would clean the gun they would spray into a bag and it worked pretty well for a target but due to liability they stopped letting guys have them


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

orarcher said:


> Would be cool to know type of foam they use. I have a door manufacturer near me that uses a spray foam of some sort and whenever they would clean the gun they would spray into a bag and it worked pretty well for a target but due to liability they stopped letting guys have them


Not sure what type it is, but I do know that you need a machine to be able to make one.


----------



## TNDeerguy (Jan 25, 2010)

I have friends in North Georgia that are associated with the carpet mills and they told me that the blob is made out of the glue that bonds the carpet to the squared sheet that is the backside of the carpet. When they clean out the guns they spray into the box and that forms the blob. They are going to find the chemical name for me and let me know and of course, I will post when I find the information. I'm still considering the polyurethane form and I found a place that I can get enough to do 4 cubic feet for under $100 or so.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Not sure what type it is, but I do know that you need a machine to be able to make one.


This would be VERY good info if we knew what it was that he is using... Then I might be able to find a company around here that uses the same stuff, and have them spray me a couple (For a nominal fee of course). Then there goes all liability, hell I will even sign a letter releasing them from all liability.


----------



## teed (Apr 16, 2010)

> Would be cool to know type of foam they use. I have a door manufacturer near me that uses a spray foam of some sort and whenever they would clean the gun they would spray into a bag and it worked pretty well for a target but due to liability they stopped letting guys have them


I would offer them an indemnity.


----------



## TNDeerguy (Jan 25, 2010)

I talked to my friend, that I should have asked initially, and he said it is Urethane foam (not polyurethane) that the carpet mills use and the guy that has the BLOB gets the leftovers from when they clean the lines and guns and triples the price. I am going to check some local suppliers and will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Jims2cool (Jul 24, 2011)

looking forward to your findings


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Jims2cool said:


> looking forward to your findings


Seems odd that you joined today just to post in this thread??? Most newbees are asking about tuning, broadhead choice, or something else because they haven't figured out the search function yet.


----------



## RichJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Just because a guy is new to AT doesn't mean he is new to the sport.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Kritter said:


> I'm not too sure about the carpet padding thing...Here is my guess based on what I know about foams. A good choice for shootable material that would heal is a flexible 2 part Polyurethane 10 - 12 lb. foam. It is key to use a flexible foam and form it in a pressure type mold. A rigid 2 part foam will not heal and will shoot out pretty quick. The "A" & "B" parts could be adjusted when mixing to control firmness which would control stopability and healing properties. I guess you would just have to play with the ratios...again, just a guess.


+1. I agree I have used that a/b mixes and just by chance had some that would heal pretty good (less hardener will allow it to stay softer) if you can build a box to put it in (must be tough, steel or aluminum bolted not welded into a box shape to form, will need to unbolt to remove finished product) line the box with a sheet foam (layered target style foam, can be found at most fabric stores) all you need is like 1/8" thick sheets taped to inside of bolted box to form your outer layer (block style) I think I actually glued all edges of sheet foam together as well to minimize gaps. Put top on box as fast as possible I used a lid with one corner a bolt went thru that I had slightly snugged up then a slotted bolt hole on the opposite corner so I could slide lid on fast and tighten down and drop last 2 bolt in with wing nuts for fast tighten with foam layer taped to top. Try to cut your sheet foam to leave a few gaps as possible. 

Wood box might work but would have to be heavy duty. And then you just need to figure out how much to mix to fill the box properly. To do the take a couple practice runs. Put a trash bag in the box instead of the foam liner and just see how much it expands. Once all has been dialed in your set for your first real run. And write it all down(My mistake!). For got the actual mix ratio and density so I am trying figure it out again but my last successful target last about year and a half prolly 5000 shots I'd guess

I'm using a commercial bought target now as the misses got me one for my birthday. But that should get you more than most of the way to your DIY target. 

When you figure out best density and mix ratio please post as I will make my next one again. The density from above sounds about right tho but it has been a couple years now.

Good luck!!!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

If the Blob target guy is using the carpet factories to produce his targets with their left over product.Then is he or was he able to have any kind of patent on this? I cant imagine he would be able too.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

rand_98201 said:


> If the Blob target guy is using the carpet factories to produce his targets with their left over product.Then is he or was he able to have any kind of patent on this? I cant imagine he would be able too.


I highly doubt there is any patent issue. The raw material is way too expensive as well, so most likely any chance of someone making targets for sale with the same material from scratch is very doubtful


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

The blob is made of recycled foam


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes it is carpet pad melted down. You can get this from any carpet store for free from their recycle bin and try it yourself if you wish. To melt it you need to heat it up to around 265 deg F in a drum or vat without killing yourself from the fumes once you get it to a liquid form pore it into your mold and let it cool. Wallah you have a fake blob....


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

How did you get that info? Also have you tried and tested one?


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

First I spoke with the Blob man on the phone and was told it was recycled carpet foam from a local place near him. I then went to foam-rubber city locally and spoke to the owner and described it to him what I wanted to know and why. We then looked it up on the internet so he could see an example of what I wanted to know. At that point he told me this type of foam melts at about 235-295 deg F and by melting it you could liquefy it and then pore it into a mold like the box in the picture he looked at. He stated by melting it you loose almost all the air out of it and it becomes a hard almost rubber like foam when it cools and is hardened. He said it would take a massive amount of foam to create one target because in the add the 24X24X12 weighed about 85lb
. That means you would need about two to two and a half full rolls of carpet pad or the equivalent to make one target. His suggestion was to make a metal vat or do it in an oven outside just in case it catches fire. But foam burns around 500 deg so so long as you can strictly control the temp it would probably work great, but his would be an all day project melting foam in a piece at a time.

No I have not tested it but because this man cuts and makes products from all types of foam I trust him.

PS. 
* (savagebows) be nice to me* and cut me a deal on a bow.
Bow for me in crimson and black. (Riser - Core - Bubinga and Accents - Ebony, black walnut, etc... something dark, separator lines - maple; Limbs - veneered black on the front and red in the back with Maple core, knobs etc...)
Bow for her (Riser - Core - Madrona, Accents - Purpleheart, and Separator line - Black; Limbs - something creative


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have some of the carpet waste you guys are talking about its about 8" thick 3ft wide 4 1/2ft tall and is SUPER HEAVY I have about 6 of em...I get it from a carpet factory in dalton GA its like a brown latex material... is that the same thing as a blob? ...I can get as many as I want ...like someone else said its waste and the landfills don't like it


----------



## tjson (Aug 28, 2011)

*Targets*

I will take 3 of them when you can get them. My wife is in Dalton every week. Call me at 770 385 9219.

TJ


----------



## tjson (Aug 28, 2011)

I will take 3 of them to complete my range. My wife is in Dalton every week. Call me at 770 385 9219.

TJ


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

> Seems odd that you joined today just to post in this thread??? Most newbees are asking about tuning, broadhead choice, or something else because they haven't figured out the search function yet.


 Another thread count hero. OP, great topic. I think the blobs are fairly priced as I do not have access to a carpet manufacturing company! However, if I did...:wink:


----------



## usmguy04 (Jun 21, 2010)

If I am thinking the same thing yall are talking about then what my family has always done is gone to a "foam" istallation place for commercial aircondtions. When ever they open one of their foam tanks it has to be all sprayed out so they can clean their equipment even if that means they only used alittle bit of it. They always spray into a big trash bag which makes a "blob" look. They most the times just give it away cause it is trash anyways. I hope this helps out anyone looking.


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.rubberplastics.com/


----------



## buckmaster223 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you make it yourself can you pour layers of it instead of all at one time.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

buckmaster223 said:


> If you make it yourself can you pour layers of it instead of all at one time.


Doing it in thin layers would make more sense to me... If the Blob is indeed a product of carpet mills cleaning their glue guns or whatever... they are not shooting all of the foam at one time. By the way, I would not want to take a chance of the inside of the foam not curing and pulling a funky arrow out of the blob and covered in wet foam material... (dont even know if that is possible though since it is a chemical reaction)


----------



## jmlost (Feb 24, 2010)

Be careful I work in the urethane industry. When heated any foam or urethane gives off cyanide gas. Poly and isocynaite are the two base components for any urethane. Make sure you are in a well vented area.


----------



## buckmaster223 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well i thought i would do a test first then move on to a bigger one and i plan on doing this outside.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

It doesn't work for broadheads but the best diy targets I've seen are made from scrap cloth. Goodwill sells big 40 lbs boxes for like 10 bucks. I make a plywood box, fill it with scrap cloth, and then cover it with landscape or silt fence cloth. They last forever. I made a 4 foot by 4 foot one for under 100 bucks.


----------

